# Methoden eine Map zu zeichnen



## mavinatic (2. Apr 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich bin momentan dabei ein kleines Spiel zu programmieren, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es eigentlich für mich eine sinnvolle Methode gibt eine Karte / Map darzustellen und zwar als TiledMap.

Kennt ihr weitere Methoden außer ein Array aus Zahlen mit Werten zuversehen und diese dann zu zeichnen?

Postet alles was ihr wisst.

Gruß


----------



## Marco13 (2. Apr 2012)

Brötchen haben überraschend viele Kalorien. Und die Pyramiden wurden eigentlich von IKEA gebaut.

Ach so, in bezug auf Maps 

Ein Array ist schonmal sehr statisch, man würde das wohl in jedem Fall hinter einem Interface verstecken

```
interface TileMap
{
    Tile get(int x, int y);
}
```
oder so - dann kann man sich aussuchen, ob man es mit einem Array oder einer HashMap implementiert. 

Ansonsten - ja, eigentlich braucht man die TileMap "nur", wenn man eben ... eine TileMap will  Also wenn die Map zu groß ist, um auf einmal in den Speicher zu passen, oder man sie leicht aus kleinen Blöcken zusammenbauen will. Wenn man etwas hat, was sich NICHT in ein Raster pressen läßt (also z.B. eine Weltkarte mit Polygonalen Randkurven der Länder) muss man sich was anderes überlegen....


----------



## mavinatic (2. Apr 2012)

Genau diese "andere Methode" meine suche ich ;-)


----------



## Marco13 (2. Apr 2012)

Hmja, da kann man sich tausend Sachen überlegen. Man könnte die Map einfach als ein Bild speichern und anzeigen. Wenn man es abstrakter und mit mehr Funktionalität will, kann man die Map als einen rechteckigen Bereich definieren, wo Shape-Objekte drin liegen (eben die Länder-Ränder, Path2D-Objekte), um z.B. Abfragen wie "dasLand.contains(diePosition)" machen zu können, und ggf. Ländergrenzen nachträglich ändern zu können. Worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## mavinatic (3. Apr 2012)

Auf Methoden außer TileMap.


----------



## Landei (3. Apr 2012)

Rein konzeptionell könnte man sich z.B. an den Area-Maps in HTML orientieren, siehe z.B. HTML-Tag area map ? Clientseitige Image Map für ein Bild

Also die Karte als normales Bild mit zusätzlichen Informationen über die einzelnen "klickbaren" Bereiche.


----------

